# Whats in your frog medication cabinet?



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I am new to the hobby and quickly growing my collection and when i read about the illnesses and how quickly they progress it got me thinking that there have to be medications that every frog keeper out there stocks on hand... Would you care to share whats in your frog medicine cabinet? 
I am looking for a list of common medications that would be recommended to have on hand to treat common illnesses in frogs. 
Thank you for your input!


----------



## Alpha Pro Breeders (Oct 13, 2008)

I just found the frog "first aide kit" link. Thanks


----------



## t-o-l-o (Oct 21, 2008)

Ive been looking for something similar, could you post a link please?


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Please lets keep to the contents and not advertisements.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

ok contents: panacur, SSD, metronidazole, just ordered diluted calc gluc, and have ARS(amphibian ringers solution) thats my list so far. i would think, didnt read through the sticky that there is on the baord, that this is a good list of things to have in the med cabinet, you may also want to try some non-flavored pedialyte? just an opinion. kristy

EDIT: some of these things will need to be prescribed by any willing qualified DVM


----------

